# Oldtown Predator SS15 square stern for poling



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

this is what u need.

98 lbs poling boat No Motor Zone   rated 10hp


----------



## Gartooth (Mar 18, 2008)

Yep. I was just looking at that one on the CG site. Pretty cool. 

I am over here in TX though, so getting a good look and ride in one is tough. Not many of them around here.

Can't tell what the standard features are on the NMZ 15. Front deck, rear deck, center box?

Thanks for the note.

Casey


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

I spent about a year with an old town discovery 133 (I bought mine in '05 and Old Town has since changed the naming structure, but it was the same lineage as the Predator you speak of), which I believe was the same beam width as the predator. Of course the predator is a square stern, so this is not an apples-to-apples comparison. 

I used the discovery to scout and fish out of on road trips to GA and SC, as well as a little bit here at home. I thought the construction was darned good. It was fairly stable, but on a scale of 1 to 10 compared to a hi-sider with the hisider being a 10, I'd rate the dicovery at about an honest 4 or 5. It's really a tremendous difference. Standing up in the old town was not inspiring, especially with two people aboard. 

Also, I ran mine with a trolling motor, and the floor flexed so much it was funny at 5 mph, but if I was going 2-3 times as fast it wouldn't be funny at all. The thought of putting a 5-horse on something similiar gives me chills. 

Look into a hisider or NMZ, you'll be glad you did the extra work to find/get one once you're out on the water.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Canoe sux. Look at the specs where it says 40" at the widest point and 39.5" at 4" waterline. That is the difference, Gheenoes get more wide at the waterline than the upper width. That is the foam filled "outrigger" system that makes them so stable. I don't know how much money you have to spend but even a 13' highsider would be so much better than that canoe for poling. 15' High sider would be way better. Contact Custom Gheenoe for the NMZ options. The only advantage a canoe has is that it is better tracking while paddling, thats it. 

Not many Gheenoes in the Texas? Sounds like a business opportunity to me!


----------



## galleta_loco (Sep 2, 2007)

what models have a foam filled outrigger the only foam in my highsider is in the fore and aft seats.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

Wrong, all Gheenoes have a roughly 5x1" side stringer of foam running the length of the hull in addition to the floatation under the seats.



L.R.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

My 13'r does.


----------



## galleta_loco (Sep 2, 2007)

I guess this old dog just learned a new trick [smiley=dancing-smilie.gif]


----------



## Spooky (Jan 22, 2008)

Where are you in Texas? I lived in East Texas when I bought my highsider.

I was in a simular situation to you several years ago. I wanted something small & light I could put a small outboard on for local small lakes and carry on the top of my truck for occasional river duty in Arkansas. I ended up buying a square stern canoe from Canada the brand escapes me and I cant find their website. Stability was poor and car topping was inconvient I ended up using it rarely. About six months later I bought a Highsider and have used it extensivly and have not touched the canoe since. The only drawback is it does not paddel as well as a regular canoe though it still tracks well. I'm never going to car top a boat again even if I get a whitwater canoe I will invest in a trailer. I ended up selling the sqaure stern when we moved to Idaho.

IMHO a highsider is the way to go if you want a canoe the size and weight of an old town 15. The increased stability over a canoe will impress you. Plus its still light enough to car top if you want to tourture yourself. If youre up to the drive to Florida a NMZ higsider would be awesome and a little bit lighter not to mention you can have it riged any way you want it. If not Paradise marine in Gulf Shores Alabama will be the closest dealer with a large inventory of Gheenoes. The Beach there is pretty nice too. Thats where I ended up buying mine. There are a couple of dealers closer but they did not have much in  stock when I was looking. A regular highsider will save you some coin too as there reasonably priced.


----------



## Gartooth (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for their input. 

I am located in New Braunfels, TX which is about 30 miles NW of San Antonio (S. Central TX). Used to make the drive to pre-Katrina Gulfport frequently in my previous job. Took about 11-12 hours depending on I-10 delays.

As far as dealer potential, I am surprised Gheenoes have not started showing up on our coastline. There is a reasonable amount of interest in lighter smaller economical boats... evident in the absoute explosion of kayak fishing here.

The primary reason for looking at a square stern before a Gheenoe was to make use of the option to paddle it. Many of the flats I fly fish here are very close to, and an easy paddle from, launch points. An additional but less important factor is that in TX all motorized boats (electric or gas) must be registered and tagged. Currently, registration and license tags are not required for calorie-powered craft.

Casey


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

I have an Indian river tunnel hull square back canoe rated for A 4 HP for my back yard. I had A Highsider and A classic. You can not compare the 2. The NMZ is the way to go. The canoe is not comfortable to fish out of. My friend has an NMZ and it's A great little boat.


----------



## tailchaser (Mar 16, 2008)

Although the NMZ is not quite as easy to paddle as a tipsy canoe, it did get it's name NMZ( no motor zone) because of it's lightweight construction, and ease of caloric propulsion. DEFINATELY worth the extra effort to get one.


----------



## Spooky (Jan 22, 2008)

Just in case you didnt notice there is a very heavy Gheenoe bias on this board.;D My parents went to SWT state in San Marcos. They took us to New Bransfels to tube the Guadalupe River a few times when we were kids lots of fun. If you decide to get one at least its a pretty straight shot down I-10.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

You might want to consider the Hi-Sider or NMZ to pole and row.
I think you will find oars would make them very efficient "people 
powered fishin' machines"   Dave


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

Why paddle when you can just buy a trolling motor? much easier to do that than paddle to the fishing area, once there you can pole yourself around. just my opinion. good luck. The 13' is great to satnd up in adn pole and much more stable than a canoe. again, just my opinion. good luck.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> Just in case you didnt notice there is a very heavy Gheenoe bias on this board.


Keep your eye on the object,  [smiley=1-hypno.gif]you are getting sleepy,   [smiley=sleep-at-desk.gif]you are sleeping soundly,  [smiley=sleep1.gif]you are dreaming of a Gheenoe.  [smiley=sleep.gif]When I snap my fingers, you will awake and have an uncontrollable urge to buy a Gheenoe. *SNAP!*  [smiley=computer-ebay.gif]


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

just get an extra long yack paddle it works great sitting in the rear two are better if you bring a buddy. The NMZ highsider flys with two guys with yack paddles.

Im in Texas 3 times a year. In fact im getting in my RV at this min and headin there now. Too bad you didnt buy one last week or Id deliver it.

Ill be in Lafeit LA in April????????

AC 407-832-1108


----------

